# Piracetam And Hyaluronic Acid/HLA



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am doing research into Modafinil, Piracetam and other POMs at the moment, as well as "Hyaluronic Acid" - nootropics and life-extensionist stuff.

Anyhow, one of the boys is trialling Modafinil at 200mg a day, thinking of adding Piracetam and is interested in HLA.

Any thoughts/experiences/feedback with Piracetam and/or HLA etc?


----------



## EatMeatNoVegan (Nov 14, 2015)

Just take it yourself then you will have the answer to your question.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

EatMeatNoVegan said:


> Just take it yourself then you will have the answer to your question.


 I don't think that you have grasped what message boards are for :thumb


----------



## EatMeatNoVegan (Nov 14, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> I don't think that you have grasped what message boards are for :thumb


 Lazy people who can't figure things out themselves.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

EatMeatNoVegan said:


> Lazy people who can't figure things out themselves.


 Why are you on here then :whistling:


----------



## EatMeatNoVegan (Nov 14, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Why are you on here then :whistling:


 Source of amusement from people like you and others who get hard over each others biceps.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EatMeatNoVegan said:


> Huntingground said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you on here then :whistling:


 Source of amusement from people like you and others who get hard over each others biceps.

Cock it's a better option mate


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

I personally found 200mg modafinil too much & started getting agitated easily so stuck between 50-100mg p/d depending on brand. Piracetam didn't do much for me tbh but it may have been the dose/brand I was using at the time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Skinny Guy said:


> I personally found 200mg modafinil too much & started getting agitated easily so stuck between 50-100mg p/d depending on brand. Piracetam didn't do much for me tbh but it may have been the dose/brand I was using at the time.


 I did 200mg Moda today, was fine, appetite was suppressed though so no good for me at moment!! Maybe on a cut.


----------

